

Sql creating and maintaining table  - subhbwn
http://www.w3resource.com/sql/creating-and-maintaining-tables/sql-creating-and-maintaining.php

======
rwmj
<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=subhbwn>

Hacker News being sabotaged.

